

Smarter shopping on smartphones - coglethorpe
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/smarter-shopping-on-smartphones.html

======
georgecmu
I use Compare Everywhere and ScanLife apps on my Android. They scan the bar
code and look it up online for you. Saves on typing.

